# ninguém ou alguém



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Admito que a norma inglesa anti-"dupla negativa" já está a dar-me a volta à cabeça e pode ter-me causado esta dúvida, mas gostaria da vossa opinião.

Na seguinte frase, o que soa melhor, _ninguém _ou _alguém _ou ambos?

Não espero que _ninguém _compreenda. vs Não espero que _alguém _compreenda.

Eu acho que ambos funcionam (e que significam exactamente a mesma coisa). O que acham?


Obrigada.


----------



## Carfer

O que me parece é que têm significados diferentes, não é uma questão de soar melhor ou pior.. 
_'Não espero que ninguém compreenda', _ou seja, penso/estou certo de que alguém irá compreender
_'Não espero que alguém compreenda', _ou seja, penso/estou certo de que ninguém irá compreender


----------



## marta12

É um erro gramatical que muitos fazem.
O raciocínio é o mesmo que na matemática: menos (-) por menos (-) dá mais (+).
Duas negativas juntas numa frase, transformam-na numa frase positiva.


----------



## uchi.m

Na frase: _xô, não quero ninguém aqui_, existem duas negações e nem por isso ela é uma frase afirmativa.


----------



## marta12

Há sempre excepções, uchi


----------



## uchi.m

Na matemática, não


----------



## mglenadel

Tudo bem que a 1ª frase possa ser interpretada como se o falante esperasse que alguém compreendesse, ficando o (-)(-) como (+). Só o que me soa estranho se fazer uma afirmação (como é comum em inglês) usando a negação do oposto ("I am not unhappy with the results.", por exemplo). Em bom português, se eu quero dizer que espero que alguém compreenda, eu não digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> É um erro gramatical que muitos fazem.
> O raciocínio é o mesmo que na matemática: menos (-) por menos (-) dá mais (+).
> Duas negativas juntas numa frase, transformam-na numa frase positiva.


Isso pode ser verdade em outros idomas, mas em português duas negações resultarem em uma negação não é nenhuma exceção, é quase regra.

Não vou levar ninguém ao cinema.
Não quero nunca ter de repetir isto.  
Não tem ninguém em casa.
Não faça nada que eu não faria.
Não diga isso jamais!
Não tenho nenhum motivo para me zangar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Não sei, mas acho que quando o pronome indefinido negativo aparece numa  oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta, a dupla negação não  parece funcionar como num período simples. 

(1a) Não acho que nada vai te acontecer. > *(-) + (-) = +* > Acho que algo vai te acontecer.
(1b) Acho que nada vai te acontecer. 

(2a) Não espero que nada te aconteça. > *(-) + (-) = +* > Espero que algo te aconteça.
(2b) Espero que nada te aconteça.

Para mim, (a) e (b) dizem coisas diferentes. Já no caso do período simples, acho que uma negação nunca anula a outra. 

(3) Não quero nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Quero nada
(4) Não acho nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Acho nada
(5) Não espero nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Espero nada
(6) Não disse nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Disse nada

Mas (7) parece ser diferente. Alguém sabe explicar?

(7a) Não *quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(-) + (-) = - *
 (7b) **Quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(+) + (-) = -*

Aqui, além de uma negativa não anular a outra em (7a), a etrutura "(+) + (-)" me soa um pouco malformada em (7b).


----------



## uchi.m

Talvez pelo fato do verbo querer não levantar uma hipótese, em contraponto aos verbos achar e esperar?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Talvez pelo fato do verbo querer não levantar uma hipótese, em contraponto aos verbos achar e esperar?


Mas outros verbos - como _dizer_, por exemplo - também não funcionam bem com a dupla negação. E _dizer _não tem nada a ver com a ideia de hipótese.

Disse que ninguém estaria aqui. =/= Não disse que ninguém estaria aqui.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> Disse que ninguém estaria aqui. =/= Não disse que ninguém estaria aqui.


Disse que ninguém estaria aqui = "Ninguém estará aqui" é o que você disse
Não disse que ninguém estaria aqui = Você disse outra coisa que não "ninguém estará aqui"

Veja que o verbo dizer, por não levantar hipótese, não altera o sinal do pronome indefinido negativo. Ele muda o sinal da oração subordinada inteira.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Veja que o verbo dizer, por não levantar hipótese, não altera o sinal do pronome indefinido negativo. Ele muda o sinal da oração subordinada inteira.


E não é isso que também acontece com _achar _e _esperar_?

Não acho que nada vai acontecer.
> Que nada vai acontecer é o que eu não acho. Acho outra coisa. Devo achar que algo vai acontecer, já que essa é a única alternativa possível.

De qualquer forma, nada disso explica por que _querer _é direrente.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Carfer said:


> O que me parece é que têm significados diferentes, não é uma questão de soar melhor ou pior..
> _'Não espero que ninguém compreenda', _ou seja, penso/estou certo de que alguém irá compreender
> _'Não espero que alguém compreenda', _ou seja, penso/estou certo de que ninguém irá compreender



Na verdade, quando dizemos "não espero que ninguém compreenda", pensamos exatamente o mesmo que quando dizemos "não espero que alguém compreenda": penso/estou certo de que ninguém irá compreender. Erro gramatical ou não, uma coisa é certa: na linguagem falada ninguém entenderia outra coisa.


----------



## Löwenfrau

mglenadel said:


> Tudo bem que a 1ª frase possa ser interpretada como se o falante esperasse que alguém compreendesse, ficando o (-)(-) como (+). Só o que me soa estranho se fazer uma afirmação (como é comum em inglês) usando a negação do oposto ("I am not unhappy with the results.", por exemplo). Em bom português, se eu quero dizer que espero que alguém compreenda, eu não digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda.




Exatamente. E acho que não só você, como todos os falantes nativos da língua portuguesa.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ariel Knightly said:


> Não sei, mas acho que quando o pronome indefinido negativo aparece numa oração subordinada substantiva objetiva direta, a dupla negação não parece funcionar como num período simples.
> 
> (1a) Não acho que nada vai te acontecer. > *(-) + (-) = +* > Acho que algo vai te acontecer.
> (1b) Acho que nada vai te acontecer.
> 
> (2a) Não espero que nada te aconteça. > *(-) + (-) = +* > Espero que algo te aconteça.
> (2b) Espero que nada te aconteça.
> 
> Para mim, (a) e (b) dizem coisas diferentes. Já no caso do período simples, acho que uma negação nunca anula a outra.
> 
> (3) Não quero nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Quero nada
> (4) Não acho nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Acho nada
> (5) Não espero nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Espero nada
> (6) Não disse nada. > *(-) + (-) = - *> = *Disse nada
> 
> Mas (7) parece ser diferente. Alguém sabe explicar?
> 
> (7a) Não *quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(-) + (-) = - *
> (7b) **Quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(+) + (-) = -*
> 
> Aqui, além de uma negativa não anular a outra em (7a), a etrutura "(+) + (-)" me soa um pouco malformada em (7b).




A questão é: como apontou mglenadel, nós não escolheríamos essas construções para expressar tais pensamentos! A língua realmente não é matemática, e seria forçado demais expressar-se assim. Só em situações muito específicas diríamos desse modo, e em tais casos a entonação é que decidiria. Por exemplo: A disse a B que achava que nada aconteceria a A, caso A fizesse certa viagem. A, conversando com C, diz: "estou tranquilo porque vocês disseram que nada me acontecerá." Então C, tendo sido incluído numa afirmativa feita exclusivamente por B, e com a qual não concorda, diz: "Eu não acho que 'nada vai te acontecer'." Em frases assim há entonações e pressupostos circunstanciais que inexistem na matemática...


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Löwenfrau said:


> Na verdade, quando dizemos "não espero que ninguém compreenda", pensamos exatamente o mesmo que quando dizemos "não espero que alguém compreenda": penso/estou certo de que ninguém irá compreender. Erro gramatical ou não, uma coisa é certa: na linguagem falada ninguém entenderia outra coisa.


Sim, parece ser mesmo esse o sentido pretendido. Mas será essa estrutura algo regular na língua? Não seria apenas um mero erro de performance?

Acho que nada vai te acontecer. > forma natural de se expressar X
Não acho que nada vai te acontecer. > forma torta de se expressar X que acaba sem intenção expressando Y

A aceitabilidade dessa estrutura com esse sentido é no mínimo duvidosa. Nos exemplos abaixo, por outro lado, a dupla negação é perfeitamente gramatical.

Não acho nada.
Não quero que nada te aconteça.


----------



## Löwenfrau

Ariel Knightly said:


> Sim, parece ser mesmo esse o sentido pretendido. Mas será essa estrutura algo regular na língua? Não seria apenas um mero erro de performance?
> 
> Acho que nada vai te acontecer. > forma natural de se expressar X
> Não acho que nada vai te acontecer. > forma torta de se expressar X que acaba sem intenção expressando Y
> 
> A aceitabilidade dessa estrutura com esse sentido é no mínimo duvidosa. Nos exemplos abaixo, por outro lado, a dupla negação é perfeitamente gramatical.
> 
> Não acho nada.
> Não quero que nada te aconteça.




Penso que seja um "erro de performance", se por certo entendemos estritamente a gramática culta.  Apenas ressaltava que, do mesmo modo que este erro de performance não é a forma natural de se expressar, ele tampouco é a forma de se expressar para o significado Y, não-pretendido mas que, matemático-gramaticalmente seria o caso. Por mais que seja torto, esse erro tem 99,9% de chance de ser compreendido de acordo com o sentido pretendido pelo falante que o comete. E mesmo do 0,1% restante (é isso mesmo? desculpe, sou péssima em matemática!) que não compreendesse o sentido pretendido, não iria logo de cara assumir o resultado positivo da dupla negação, e sim - como disse aliás a pessoa que iniciou este post - ficaria com a cabeça à volta (um brasileiro diria: com um nó na cabeça).


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Ok, para os amigos que tentaram explicar com o "menos por menos dá mais" (matemática), espero que alguém compreenda porque eu não compreendo de todo! 

Estou a ver que é mais complicado do que me parecia a princípio e noto que há uma nuance qualquer entre o português de Portugal e do Brasil mas não consigo discernir muito bem onde está.

Discordo completamente do Carfer, na primeira afirmação, que ponho a bold:



Carfer said:


> O que me parece é que têm significados diferentes, não é uma questão de soar melhor ou pior..
> *'Não espero que ninguém compreenda', ou seja, penso/estou certo de que alguém irá compreender*
> _'Não espero que alguém compreenda', _ou seja, penso/estou certo de que ninguém irá compreender



A partir do momento em que eu digo "não espero que me compreendam" já estou a afirmar que sei que ninguém vai compreender, quer use o _ninguém _ou o _alguém_.
Isto é:

Não espero que me compreendam. = Não espero que _ninguém _compreenda. = Não espero que _alguém _compreenda.

Agora percebo que podia tirar o _ninguém _e o _alguém _e deixar só o "me". O significado seria o mesmo.

Se eu digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda tenho a *certeza absoluta* de que ninguém me vai compreender. Ninguém mesmo! Já estou a prevenir que aquilo que vou dizer vai parecer incompreensível.
O que é muito diferente de dizer: Isto é complicado mas espero que alguém (algures, com sorte) compreenda.
Não percebo a sua lógica aqui, Carfer.

Concordo com o *mglenadel:*
_Em bom português, se eu quero dizer que espero que alguém compreenda, eu  não digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda.   
_​Sim, nesse caso diria a frase acima: Isto é complicado mas espero que alguém compreenda.

Muito obrigada pelas vossas opiniões. Acho que no caso que expus "ninguém" e "alguém" funcionam de facto da mesma maneira. Mas deu para perceber que há controvérsia.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Também acho que:

Não te vai acontecer nada, não te preocupes! = Nada te vai acontecer, não te preocupes!

Ou seja, o "não" da primeira frase só lá está para dar ênfase, como aliás é frequente nas nossas múltiplas negativas:



*Não *vai acontecer *nada *a *ninguém*, parem lá de se preocupar!


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Discordo completamente do Carfer, na primeira afirmação, que ponho a bold:
> 
> 
> 
> A partir do momento em que eu digo "não espero que me compreendam" já estou a afirmar que sei que ninguém vai compreender, quer use o _ninguém _ou o _alguém_.
> Isto é:
> 
> Não espero que me compreendam. = Não espero que _ninguém _compreenda. = Não espero que _alguém _compreenda.
> 
> Agora percebo que podia tirar o _ninguém _e o _alguém _e deixar só o "me". O significado seria o mesmo.
> 
> Se eu digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda tenho a *certeza absoluta* de que ninguém me vai compreender. Ninguém mesmo! Já estou a prevenir que aquilo que vou dizer vai parecer incompreensível.
> O que é muito diferente de dizer: Isto é complicado mas espero que alguém (algures, com sorte) compreenda.
> Não percebo a sua lógica aqui, Carfer.
> 
> Concordo com o *mglenadel:*_Em bom português, se eu quero dizer que espero que alguém compreenda, eu  não digo que não espero que ninguém compreenda.
> _​Sim, nesse caso diria a frase acima: Isto é complicado mas espero que alguém compreenda.
> 
> Muito obrigada pelas vossas opiniões. Acho que no caso que expus "ninguém" e "alguém" funcionam de facto da mesma maneira. Mas deu para perceber que há controvérsia.



Pode ser que seja deformação profissional (julgo que não é), mas não vejo como dar outra interpretação às frases. Vejamos. Se eu tiver alguma coisa a ocultar e estiver na expectativa de que ninguém descubra, que digo? '_Espero que ninguém compreenda',_ não? No entanto, se o facto for difícil de ocultar ou se tiver razões para não tomar os outros por tontos, que direi então? '_Não_ e_spero que ninguém compreenda',_ ou estarei enganado?  '_Não_ e_spero que ninguém compreenda'_ significa que a minha expectativa de que ninguém compreenda é nula, que não tenho ilusões sobre a possibilidade de o facto passar despercebido, isto é, que estou certo de que alguém irá compreender. Pelo contrário, se estiver seguro de que ninguém desvendará o que pretendo manter oculto, parece-me que direi '_Não_ e_spero que alguém compreenda'. _Não vejo como é que as duas frases podem ter o mesmo significado.

Bem sei que as línguas não são lógicas (e ninguém me apanhará a defender o contrário), mas tem de haver um mínimo de correspondência entre a interpretação e a letra do texto. Obviamente, essa é uma regra de interpretação da lei e só isso me faz duvidar se não estou a ser influenciado por ela. No entanto, devo dizer que esse foi o sentido que instintivamente apreendi, não é o resultado de nenhuma reflexão. E, não tendo tido oportunidade para fazer o teste com mais pessoas, as duas a quem até agora pus a questão, com formações nas antípodas da minha, tiveram também a mesma reacção e igualmente espontânea. Concordo que, em muitos outros casos, a dupla negativa não conduz necessariamente a uma afirmação, mas não neste.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> Não vejo como é que as duas frases podem ter o mesmo significado.


Também acho que não tenham, Carfer. Contudo, defendo a tese de que o significado *pretendido *possa por vezes ser o mesmo. A dupla negativa, nesse caso, aconteceria como uma escorregadela linguística, um mero erro de performance.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Carfer said:


> Pode ser que seja deformação profissional (julgo que não é), mas não vejo como dar outra interpretação às frases. Vejamos. Se eu tiver alguma coisa a ocultar e estiver na expectativa de que ninguém descubra, que digo? '_Espero que ninguém compreenda',_ não? No entanto, se o facto for difícil de ocultar ou se tiver razões para não tomar os outros por tontos, que direi então? '_Não_ e_spero que ninguém compreenda',_ ou estarei enganado?  '_Não_ e_spero que ninguém compreenda'_ significa que a minha expectativa de que ninguém compreenda é nula, que não tenho ilusões sobre a possibilidade de o facto passar despercebido, isto é, que estou certo de que alguém irá compreender. Pelo contrário, se estiver seguro de que ninguém desvendará o que pretendo manter oculto, parece-me que direi '_Não_ e_spero que alguém compreenda'. _Não vejo como é que as duas frases podem ter o mesmo significado.



Agora estou a compreender a sua lógica. Estamos em contextos completamente diferentes. O meu "não espero que ninguém/alguém compreenda" referia-se a um desabafo: vou falar dos meus sentimentos mas não espero que ninguém os compreenda. O Carfer está a falar sobre ocultar algo, que é o contrário de desabafar, expor: espero (tentar fazer de propósito com) que ninguém me compreenda.
Ah! Se o contexto é o contrário é natural que a lógica se inverta também. 

Voltando à questão inicial, e peço desde já desculpa pela falta de clarificação de contexto pois nem me passou pela cabeça a hipótese de outro...  Estava a falar de uma exposição, não de uma ocultação. Pensei muito no assunto e cheguei à conclusão de que facto andamos a ler/ouvir/escrever muito inglês. Eu, pelo menos, estou, ou nunca a dúvida me teria surgido no espírito. Este é um dos casos em que _ninguém _e _alguém_ significam o mesmo. Vou tornar as frases mais claras:


Passei por uma experiência muito estranha que vou de seguida relatar mas não espero que _ninguém _me compreenda. 
Passei por uma experiência muito estranha que vou de seguida relatar mas não espero que _alguém _me compreenda. 
Existe porventura uma nuance muito suave, diria mesmo poética e subjectiva, entre a escolha da palavra "ninguém" ou "alguém". Acho que a palavra "alguém" encerra alguma esperança enquanto que a palavra "ninguém" retira completamente a esperança. Claro que isto é completamente subjectivo, daí ter usado a expressão 'poético'. Se calhar por isso é que falei no que 'soa melhor': o que 'soa melhor' ao ouvido poético do receptor. Agora vejo que é subjectivo e que fica ao critério do emissor.

Obrigada pelas opiniões. É excelente ter um sítio onde expor dúvidas e aclarar as ideias.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Vou tentar simplificar:

(1) Não espero que _alguém _me compreenda. > Acho que ninguém vai me entender.
(2) Não espero que _ninguém _me compreenda. > Acho que alguém vai me entender.
(3) Espero que _ninguém _me compreenda. > Estou torcendo para que ninguém me entenda.
(4) Espero que _alguém _me compreenda. > Estou torcendo para que alguém me entenda.

No meu dialeto, pelo menos, (1) e (2) têm sentidos bastante distintos. São quatro frases diferentes com quatro significados diferentes.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> (7a) Não *quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(-) + (-) = - *
> (7b) **Quero *que nada te aconteça. > *(+) + (-) = -*



(8a) Não gostei de nenhum salgadinho da festa. (-) + (-) = -
(8b) Gostei de nenhum salgadinho da festa. (+) + (-) = -

Então, em vez de verbos de hipótese, talvez seja de se considerar verbos de desejo? O 8b é factível (não pus asterisco) porque tem gente do interior que pode falar assim.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> (8a) Não gostei de nenhum salgadinho da festa. (-) + (-) = -
> (8b) Gostei de nenhum salgadinho da festa. (+) + (-) = -
> 
> Então, em vez de verbos de hipótese, talvez seja de se considerar verbos de desejo? O 8b é factível (não pus asterisco) porque tem gente do interior que pode falar assim.


Não. Esse seu exemplo não serve porque é de um período simples. Nesse tipo de estrutura, a dupla negação sempre gera negação. O meu exemplo com _querer _era diferente porque tinha o pronome indefinido na oração subordinada substantiva. A propósito, (8b) é agramatical, né?


----------



## uchi.m

Espera, então vou refazer os exemplos

(8a) Não gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz. => se alguém comer, eu vou gostar
(8b) Não gostei que alguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz. => como alguém comeu, eu não gostei
(8c) Gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz. => como ninguém comeu, eu gostei
(8d) Gostei que alguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz. => se ninguém comer, eu não vou gostar

Deixa pra lá, o verbo gostar não é igual ao seu verbo querer.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Espera, então vou refazer os exemplos
> 
> (8a') Não gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz.
> (8b') *Gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz.


Nesse caso (8b) já é gramatical; apenas tem um sentido diferente do de (8a). Além disso, em (8a) a negação não é do tipo que a gente chamaria de dupla negação. 

Não quero que nada te aconteça. = *Quero que nada te aconteça
Não gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz. =/= Gostei que ninguém tenha comido o bolo que fiz.

No meu exemplo _não _e _nada _formam uma redundância obrigatória. No seu exemplo não existe redundância entre _não _e _ninguém_.


----------



## uchi.m

Será que só o verbo querer é assim? 





Ariel Knightly said:


> Não quero que nada te aconteça. = *Quero que nada te aconteça


----------



## Ariel Knightly

uchi.m said:


> Será que só o verbo querer é assim?


Não sei. Esse foi o único verbo em que consegui pensar.


----------



## Outsider

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Na seguinte frase, o que soa melhor, _ninguém _ou _alguém _ou ambos?
> 
> Não espero que _ninguém _compreenda. vs Não espero que _alguém _compreenda.
> 
> Eu acho que ambos funcionam (e que significam exactamente a mesma coisa). O que acham?


Concordo que ambas estão certas e significam o mesmo, e aliás a primeira parece-me mesmo mais habitual que a segunda.


----------



## brenobrendan

*No português do dia-a-dia, é tudo é igual, não há diferenças*. Mas se formos à fundo na gramática, quando você diz "Não espero que ninguém compreenda" você está dizendo que espera que alguém compreenda, pois você está dizendo que não espera o *ninguém compreendendo* e sim o *alguém compreendendo*...


Se for olhado pelo lado emotivo que está sendo levantado aí, a pessoa diria "Não espero que alguém compreenda"...


----------



## uchi.m

Não é questão de gramática, é lógica mesmo.


----------



## brenobrendan

No meu também.


----------



## marta12

Outsider said:


> Concordo que ambas estão certas e significam o mesmo, e aliás a primeira parece-me mesmo mais habitual que a segunda.


 
As minhas desculpas Outsider, mas em Portugal, pelo menos na minha geração, a primeira frase está mesmo errada gramaticalmente e o sentido é, como o Carfer referiu, completamente diferente.


----------



## Outsider

marta12 said:


> As minhas desculpas Outsider, mas em Portugal, pelo menos na minha geração, a primeira frase está mesmo errada gramaticalmente e o sentido é, como o Carfer referiu, completamente diferente.


Nunca ouvi dizer tal coisa, embora admita que de facto pertenço a outra geração. Ainda assim, parece-me que essa "regra" gramatical entra em contradição com a forma como as pessoas de facto falam em Portugal, quer na minha geração quer nas anteriores.


----------



## 4TranslatingEnglish

Ariel Knightly said:


> (2) Não espero que _ninguém _me compreenda. > Acho que alguém vai me entender.


Discordo completamente. (Estou a referir-se ao contexto "pobre de mim, ninguém me compreende".) Talvez não seja lógico mas a linguagem não é lógica. 

Por exemplo, onde está a lógica em dizer "eu não amo ninguém"? Se "não ama ninguém", deve "amar alguém". Pela lógica.

Ok, e esta?
Contexto, conto de fadas, chega alguém e pergunta:



Não há _ninguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão? 
 

Não há _alguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão? 

E aqui, acham que há diferenças entre ninguém/alguém? Continuo a achar que não há. (Mas estou curiosa quanto às opiniões.)


----------



## Ariel Knightly

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Discordo completamente. (Estou a referir-se ao contexto "pobre de mim, ninguém me compreende".) Talvez não seja lógico mas a linguagem não é lógica.


Então parece haver uma oposição entre os nossos dialetos. Nesse caso específico, meu dialeto funciona de acordo com a lógica.


			
				4TranslatingEnglish said:
			
		

> Por exemplo, onde está a lógica em dizer "eu não amo ninguém"? Se "não ama ninguém", deve "amar alguém". Pela lógica.
> 
> Ok, e esta?
> Contexto, conto de fadas, chega alguém e pergunta:
> 
> 
> 
> Não há _ninguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão?
> 
> 
> Não há _alguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão?
> 
> E aqui, acham que há diferenças entre ninguém/alguém? Continuo a achar que não há. (Mas estou curiosa quanto às opiniões.)


Todos esses exemplos são de um tipo diferente. Como já foi dito algumas vezes aqui, no caso de a dupla negação acontecer dentro de uma mesma oração, a primeira negativa não anula a segunda. Já no caso de o pronome indefinido aparecer numa oração subordinada substantiva, seu valor negativo é invertido em consequência da negação feita na oração principal.

Não espero que ninguém me compreenda. > Que ninguém me compreenda é o que eu *não *espero. > Espero que alguém me compreenda.


----------



## Carfer

4TranslatingEnglish said:


> Discordo completamente. (Estou a referir-se ao contexto "pobre de mim, ninguém me compreende".) Talvez não seja lógico mas a linguagem não é lógica.
> 
> Por exemplo, onde está a lógica em dizer "eu não amo ninguém"? Se "não ama ninguém", deve "amar alguém". Pela lógica.
> 
> Ok, e esta?
> Contexto, conto de fadas, chega alguém e pergunta:
> 
> Não há _ninguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão?
> 
> Não há _alguém _nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão?
> E aqui, acham que há diferenças entre ninguém/alguém? Continuo a achar que não há. (Mas estou curiosa quanto às opiniões.)



Nestes casos, como aliás noutros, não há, de facto. Mas não podemos generalizar nem estabelecer regras. Como os exemplos iniciais demonstram, a mesma estrutura pode conduzir a resultados opostos ou frequentemente ambíguos e há muitas áreas de actividade onde essa imprecisão ou ambiguidade de linguagem é intolerável. Ponham-se no papel de um juiz que tem de determinar o sentido das duas frases iniciais (ponhamos que as proferiu uma testemunha), olhem para a disparidade de opiniões que elas suscitaram e não se admirem se a decisão não for a esperada. Já agora, devo dizer que continuo a não conseguir interpretá-las senão como fiz no meu primeiro post.
Já agora também, um pequeno parêntesis: acaso repararam que se puserem a segunda frase deste último post na afirmativa - '_Não há alguém nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão'-_, resulta numa forma de expressão no mínimo anómala, enquanto tal não sucede com a outra - _'Não há ninguém nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão' _?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Carfer said:


> ... acaso repararam que se puserem a segunda frase deste último post na afirmativa - '_Não há alguém nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão'-_, resulta numa forma de expressão no mínimo anómala, enquanto tal não sucede com a outra - _'Não há ninguém nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para ir matar o dragão' _?


Mas repare que, se colocarmos um _ainda_, a afirmativa não fica tão estranha.
_
Ainda não há alguém nesta aldeia suficientemente corajoso para matar o dragão._

Em construções menores, entretanto, apenas a dupla negação parece possível.
_
Não há ninguém aqui.
*Há ninguém aqui.
*Não há alguém aqui._


----------

